# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Beerfest-vn Restaurant Nha Trang

## biennhatrang

*Hãy đến với Beerfest-vn để trải nghiệm các hương vị beer tuyệt hảo.



Nhà hàng Beerfest-vn hân hạnh mang đến cho quý khách chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt:

1. Miễn phí 1 ly bia 300ml cho mỗi khách từ 10h00 đến 18h00 hàng ngày.
2. Tặng 2 ly bia 300ml khi khách hàng gọi món sườn cừu nường.
3. Tặng 1 lít bia cho khách hàng với hóa đơn từ 2.000.000 vnđ trở lên.
(Chương trình này không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ tết)
Nhà hàng Bia tươi Beerfest-vn - số 34 Trần Phú, Vĩnh Nguyên, Nha Trang
Để đặt chỗ hoặc biết thêm thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0919 292 809 (Mr. Thành)*

----------


## biennhatrang

*Khuyến mãi đặc biệt mừng ngày Nhà giáo Việt Nam tại Galina Hotel & Spa*Trung tâm tắm bùn và spa Galina Mud Bath & Spa (Số 5 Hùng Vương,  Phường Lộc Thọ) được biết đến là khu tắm bùn khoáng duy nhất ngay trung  tâm thành phố và là khu spa sang trọng tại Nha Trang. Với thiết kế không  gian thiên nhiên sống động với hang động thạch nhũ, cây xanh, vườn  treo, Galina Mud Bath & Spa từ lâu đã được xem là điểm đến lý tưởng  để tận hưởng những giây phút thú vị cùng bạn bè, người thân và gia đình  với những trải nghiệm mới lạ khó quên.
Nhân ngày hiến chương Nhà giáo Việt Nam 20-11, để tỏ lòng biết ơn các  thầy cô giáo - những người đã mang tâm huyết, trí tuệ, không quản khó  khăn, gian khổ để cống hiến cho sự nghiệp trồng người, Galina Mud Bath  & Spa trân trọng gửi đến cho các Quý Thầy Cô món quà đặc biệt thay  cho lời tri ân sâu sắc:
Giảm ngay 30% tất cả dịch vụ tắm bùn và spa
Giảm ngay 10% dịch vụ ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn Galina 4 sao
Theo đó, giá dịch vụ ngâm tắm bùn khoáng nóng trong dịp này chỉ còn từ  175.000 đồng/khách, bao gồm trọn gói dịch vụ: ngâm bùn khoáng nóng, xông  hơi khô/ướt, ngâm hồ Jacuzzi, ngâm hồ massage chân, ôn tuyền thủy liệu  pháp, vui chơi trong hồ bơi, miễn phí đồ tắm, khăn tắm, nước suối… Giá  vé ăn sáng buffet tiêu chuẩn quốc tế tại Khách sạn 4 sao Galina Hotel  & Spa sẽ chỉ còn 108.000 đồng/người.
Chương trình diễn ra từ ngày 15 đến hết ngày 25-11-2014 - đặc biệt dành  cho các đoàn thầy cô giáo (ưu tiên các đoàn đặt lịch trước), các cá nhân  hoặc tập thể có giấy giới thiệu của các đơn vị, trường học.
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: 058.3529998 hoặc 0918889077
Galina Mud Bath & Spa – Số 5 Hùng Vương, Phường Lộc Thọ, T.P Nha Trang
Website: www.galinahotel.com.vn – Facebook: www.facebook.com/GalinaMudBathSpa

----------


## biennhatrang

*Thưởng Buffet Hải Sản Ngon Cuối Tuần Tại Galina Hotel Nha Trang*Tối Thứ Bảy luôn là quãng thời gian rất đẹp & luôn mang lại nhiều ý nghĩa nhất trong tuần.
Đồng cảm xúc với Quý khách mong muốn dành cho người thân những điều tốt  đẹp, giàu cảm xúc đó, Galina Hotel trân trọng mang đến Quý khách sự quan  tâm trong chương trình thưởng thức Buffet hải sản vào mỗi dịp cuối  tuần.



Thời gian: từ 18h00 – 22h00, Thứ Bảy hàng tuần
Địa chỉ: Galina Hotel & Spa số 5 Hùng Vương, Nha Trang.
Tel: (+84) 58 383 9999
Hotline: (+84) 986.353.395
E-mail: sales@galinahotel.com.vn hoặc info@galinahotel.com.vn
Website: galinahotel.com.vn
P/s: Giá 380.000 đồng/ người lớn, trẻ em giảm 50%) chính thức bắt đầu từ 15/11/2014.

----------


## biennhatrang

Hãy đến với Beerfest-vn để trải nghiệm các hương vị beer tuyệt hảo.

    1. Miễn phí 1 ly bia 300ml cho mỗi khách từ 10h00 đến 18h00 hàng ngày.
    2. Tặng 2 ly bia 300ml khi khách hàng gọi món sườn cừu nường.
    3. Tặng 1 lít bia cho khách hàng với hóa đơn từ 2.000.000 vnđ trở lên.
    (Chương trình này không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ tết)
    Nhà hàng Bia tươi Beerfest-vn - số 34 Trần Phú, Vĩnh Nguyên, Nha Trang

----------


## biennhatrang

*ĐẶC BIỆT: CHƯƠNG TRÌNH VÉ THÁNG TẮM BÙN & SPA

TẠI GALINA HOTEL & SPA*

Duy nhất nằm giữa trung tâm thành phố, Galina Mud Bath & Spa được   biết đến với trung tâm tắm bùn và spa sang trọng và hiện đại. Không gian   Mud Bath & Spa được thiết kế độc đáo, gần gũi với thiên nhiên  nhưng  không kém phần sang trọng. Ngoài sự nổi bật của khu tắm bùn khi  nằm tại  trung tâm thành phố, Galina Mud Bath & Spa còn là điểm đến  thư giãn  của các du khách với các gói dịch vụ Spa hiện đại. Với thiết  bị hiện  đại cùng đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp dịch vụ Spa tại Galina  Mud Bath  & Spa sẽ mang đến cho bạn những phút giây thoải mái nhất.  


Click vào đây để xem hình ảnh lớn hơn nha! www.uhm.vn



Hãy đến và sử dụng các dịch vụ về chăm sóc sức khỏe, sắc đẹp và thư giãn   của GALINA HOTEL & SPA để hưởng các ƯU ĐÃI ĐẶC BIỆT từ chương  trình  “ Vé tháng tắm bùn & spa”.


Chương trình 5+1: quý khách mua 5 vé sử dụng dịch vụ sẽ được tặng thêm 1   vé dịch vụ cùng loại. Đặc biệt, khách hàng còn được tặng thêm 1 vé tắm   bùn ( dành cho chủ thẻ), có hạn sử dụng trong 2 tháng, đối với dịch vụ   có giá niêm yết từ 900.000đ trở lên.

Chương trình 7+2: quý khách mua 7 vé sử dụng dịch vụ sẽ được tặng thêm 2   vé dịch vụ cùng loại. Đặc biệt, khách hàng còn được tặng thêm 2 vé tắm   bùn ( dành cho chủ thẻ), có hạn sử dụng trong 2 tháng, đối với dịch vụ   có giá niêm yết từ 900.000đ trở lên.

Chương trình 10+3: quý khách mua 10 vé sử dụng dịch vụ sẽ được tặng thêm   3 vé dịch vụ cùng loại. Đặc biệt, khách hàng còn được tặng thêm 3 vé   tắm bùn ( dành cho chủ thẻ), có hạn sử dụng trong 3 tháng, đối với dịch   vụ có giá niêm yết từ 900.000đ trở lên.

Chương trình 15+5: quý khách mua 15 vé sử dụng dịch vụ sẽ được tặng thêm   5 vé dịch vụ cùng loại. Đặc biệt, khách hàng còn được tặng thêm 4 vé   tắm bùn ( dành cho chủ thẻ), có hạn sử dụng trong 4 tháng, đối với dịch   vụ có giá niêm yết từ 900.000đ trở lên.


Chương trình này không áp dụng đồng thời với các chương trình khuyến mại khác.

Hạn sử dụng của thẻ tính từ ngày mua thẻ.

Để biết thêm thông tin, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ Hotline: 0918889077 (Mr. Phong)

GALINA HOTEL & SPA

Địa chỉ: số 5 Hùng Vương, Tp. Nha Trang.

Tel: 058.3529998
Website: www.galinahotel.com.vn

Facebook: www.facebook.com/GalinaMudBathSpa

----------

